# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Meta Store, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Head of Meta Store - Martin Gilliard

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Facebook Parent Meta Is Opening Its First Store. Here's What It's Like Inside"
The 1,550-square-foot space is part of the company's campus in Burlingame, California.

by Queenie Wong
May 6, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

First look: Facebook's first Meta Store

May 9, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Hands-on at the Meta Store!

May 9, 2022




> UploadVR Correspondents Alex & Skeeva got a first look at the first-ever Meta Store. Check out their preview here.

----------

